# Wendlers 5/3/1.... on a cut.....



## Itburnstopee (Apr 12, 2017)

So basically can I make strength gains and just throw cardio in to cut fat while eating at about maintenance?

	by cardio I mean a mix of hiit on some days and just running on others. The running is because simple things make me lose my breath easily like climbing stairs, a general feeling of being out of shape......... and sex.......

	I know we all joke here but I don't believe that running will actually hinder strength/muscle gains as long as my diets in check, but that it'll help cut fat

	I just need to stick with a goal and stop looking so far into this stuff


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 12, 2017)

Sounds like a recomp in theory. Should work if your adjust accordingly along the way.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 12, 2017)

It'd be better just to try to maintain your strength if youre going to be doing a big cut, and if u can make some gains then even better. I've never cut but I can imagine the strength loss can be discouraging if strength is a big deal to you. 


And I'm in the same boat as you, I need to get my cardiovascular endurance up just to be healthier.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 12, 2017)

yea, agree with trod...recomp sounds like what you want?? 

what is the main goal?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 12, 2017)

Jenner said:


> yea, agree with trod...recomp sounds like what you want??
> 
> what is the main goal?



My goals change as I make progress, and I have many, but it's to be stronger, and get to 10% body fat

stats:
6'2
235ish 15% bodyfat

deadlift 440 give or take
bench 290
squat somewhere around 300-315 (multiple knee surgeries)

i wnat a stronger squat and deadlfit mostly. I worked hard to eat and bulk up but I'd like to, like many others, look good during the summer. I have about 30lbs to drop to get to 10%. Yet I obsess over strength and putting more weight on each time. I just discovered I can bench 250x5 today and that felt great


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 12, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> Sounds like a recomp in theory. Should work if your adjust accordingly along the way.



Thats kinda what I was thinking but a little faster than a traditional recomp. I've heard of people doing this type of thing just fine but they did it with a bodybuilding routine and used gear


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2017)

Best bet to get stronger is caloric surplus. Best bet to lose weight is caloric deficit. Id pick one. Personally Id keep eating and try to
throw more muscle on.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 12, 2017)

Milo said:


> Personally Id keep eating and try to throw more muscle on.



X 2 on that, and that Avi is hilarious!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2017)

Itburnstopee said:


> So basically can I make strength gains and just throw cardio in to cut fat while eating at about maintenance?
> 
> by cardio I mean a mix of hiit on some days and just running on others. The running is because simple things make me lose my breath easily like climbing stairs, a general feeling of being out of shape......... and sex.......
> 
> ...



Excessive running will hinder your gains. Reality is cardio is not needed for fat loss.  Running 5/3/1 is a good choice for getting stronger but you could do something with way more volume and intensity that will get you MUCH stronger and lean you out without a bit of cardio.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 12, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Excessive running will hinder your gains. Reality is cardio is not needed for fat loss.  Running 5/3/1 is a good choice for getting stronger but you could do something with way more volume and intensity that will get you MUCH stronger and lean you out without a bit of cardio.



Well what if my accessory work is similar to BBB (5 sets 10 reps)? I'm still gonna do at least two days of plain running to help me feel more in shape even if it in no way changes my bodies appearance. Or could you recommend anything with way more volume for intermediate lifters


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 12, 2017)

if your knees are bad, I would watch running and go for either the elliptical or swimming.  My knees are shot and I still run, but as I'm getting older it's hurting more and more.  Swimming is a great cardio work--especially for me with my terrible form requiring more work--and is extremely low impact.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 12, 2017)

Not to mention you being in the 240ish club 

Those ankles and knees are gunna take a beating if you start running.

Go elliptical like the TF said save those joints for squats and that.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 12, 2017)

<p>
	Okay now I'm confused as ****. I feel like my body wants to grow again. I killed yesterday's workout. Did every rep and pushed myself. Now I'm exhausted and just want to sleep and eat and feel like a bottomless pit. This feels how I did during puberty. I'm moody too. How do I continue this cut? Is this typical? </p>


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 12, 2017)

you are killing me very slowly..................................................................................................................

and what the fuuuk is "&#39"????????? I keep seeing it in posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you make it sound like you are doing 100 reps of each thing and only eating 500 calories...your body can't be freaking out that bad lol


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 12, 2017)

Jenner said:


> you are killing me very slowly.................................................................................................................. and what the fuuuk is "'"????????? I keep seeing it in posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you make it sound like you are doing 100 reps of each thing and only eating 500 calories...your body can't be freaking out that bad lol




i have no idea about that typo but it keeps happening when I edit a post :/




okay sometimes I post the first things to come to mind. My bodies not freakin out I'm just confused. Let me put it this way: I don't feel fatigued or like I'm starving or slightly more hungry from a 500 calorie deficit. I feel intense hunger no matter what I eat and like all I wanna do is sleep


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2017)

His posts are almost impossible to read with all those special character errors lol


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 12, 2017)

Itburnstopee said:


> i have no idea about that typo but it keeps happening when I edit a post :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, well...my analysis is you are mentally fuuuking with yourself...stop thinking and just train and eat...DO IT!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 12, 2017)

Jenner said:


> ok, well...my analysis is you are mentally fuuuking with yourself...stop thinking and just train and eat...DO IT!




hahaha you're totally right I'm just looking for excuses to eat more and not even realizing it


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 12, 2017)

Itburnstopee said:


> hahaha you're totally right I'm just looking for excuses to eat more and not even realizing it



Exactly  

There are many folks that do the same...it's not an easy deal as you have to really want to be cut...I know this extremely well as it's the only way I accept being ....365 days a year!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2017)

Itburnstopee said:


> Well what if my accessory work is similar to BBB (5 sets 10 reps)? I'm still gonna do at least two days of plain running to help me feel more in shape even if it in no way changes my bodies appearance. Or could you recommend anything with way more volume for intermediate lifters



I think 5th set, the cube, sheiko or my shit would be better alternatives.  In fact I think you would thrive on something like sheiko. Super simple, excellent results.


----------



## ron1204 (Apr 12, 2017)

when im in a deficit and doing cardio, i'm happy just maintaining my strength. Train heavy no matter what.


----------

